# Angeln im Zürichsee



## Stratos (6. August 2007)

Hi!

Wo sind Zürcher da im Board? 

Bin ein begeisterer :lZürichsee:l-Angler, suche einen Gleichgesinnten für eine gemeinsame Tour!

Angle hauptsächlich auf Egli, seit diesem Jahr versuche ich mich ab und zu auch im Hechtfischen, bis jetzt leider ohne Erfolg! #q

Suche im speziellen jemandem, der mir ein paar Tips geben könnte fürs Spinnfischen auf Hecht!

Wohne in Horgen und habe zur Zeit kein Auto, wär also gut wenn wir auf meiner Seeseite los könnten!

Also Ihr Zürcher, meldet eu!:vik:


----------



## sorgiew (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

also ich war eine zeitlang am zürichseeufer unterwegs - aber leider auch mit mässigen erfolg

bin aber auf den greifensee ausgewichen und muss sagen ist um einiges besser.



Bin aber heute noch bei küssnacht unterwegs hauptsächlich zum trüschenfischen (meist im winter)


----------



## Stratos (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

Hmm...am Greifensee war ich noch nie. Höre aber viel gutes von dort.

Das Problem ist folgendes: Es liegt nicht grad vor der Türe, und Autofahren wird bei mir erst in ca. 2 Monaten zum Thema.:c

Was fängst du so am Greifensee?

Ich selber hab gar keine Probleme am Zürichsee, an Fisch zu kommen. Es war zwar zugegebenermassen nie was besonders dabei. Viele Egli, viele Rotfedern. Seit diesem jahr versuch ichs auf Hecht, aber irgendwie hab ich den dreh noch nicht raus.#c

Auf Trüschen war ich noch nie, kann man die vom Ufer aus auch im Sommer fangen? Was nimmst du für Köder am Zürichsee auf Trüschen?
Wurm oder KöFi? Wie weit draussen angelst du? Tageszeit?
Würd mich wirklich wundern, einen Zielfisch mehr wäre sicher interessant.


----------



## sorgiew (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

auf trüschen angle ich meistens in die nacht hinein - mit tauwurm da ich das patent am zürichsee nicht mehr habe.

am besten ist sehr tiefes wasser - und alles was geht hinaus.

Viele steine am grund denn da halten sie sich gerne auf - leider auch hängergefahr 

am greifensee waren schon schöne aale und auch hechte dabei - leider blieb mir mein zielfisch der karpfen bis jetzt immer verwehrt aber wer weiss vielleicht ändert sich das noch


----------



## Stratos (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

Aha, Tauwurm. Dachte ich mir. Aber nur wegen des fehlenden Patentes, oder weil "unsere" Trüschen keine Fischchen fressen? Kaum oder? Ich habe nämlich ein Z-See Patent, daher das interesse..... Und wenn schon Wurm, nehm ich ein paar Rote aus meinem Eimer, die Tauis sind fast alle und mir einfach zuuuu teuer. 

Die Zürichsee Eglis bis 28cm fressen übrigens sehr gerne fette Dendros/Mistwürmer..... Musst du mal testen wenn du in Küssnacht bist. Einfach mit kleinem Blei und sensibler rute vor den Füssen runterlassen (seeseite!)...kommen im Minuten-Takt, wenn grad ein Schwarm da ist.#:

Ja, von den Greifensee-aale hab ich gehört. Soll dort richtig viele geben. Wie gross sind sie denn? Gibts da spezielle Stellen die du mir empfehlen könntest? Ist ja auch Frei-Angel-Recht mit Wurm auf Grund....#6


----------



## sorgiew (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

ich hab bis jetzt alle meine aale am aaspitz gefangen - direkt in den flusslauf geworfen.


alle über 50 cm sind zwar keine riesen aber feine brataale.


hat dort auch sehr grosse döbel - die ich mit frolic schon überlisten konnte aber eben die karpfen fehlen noch


----------



## Stratos (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

Aaspitz...ok. werd mal suchen. Und mit Wurm auf Grund nehm ich mal an? Geht da auch am Tag schon was, oder bist du immer  nur nachts dort ?
(na ja, bis 23.00 Uhr halt...:v)


----------



## sorgiew (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

sagen wir mal bis 23 uhr #d


aber so wie es jetzt aussieht fällt ja das nachtfischverbot ja schon bald:r hoffentlich


----------



## Stratos (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

Denkst du wirklich? Wie kommst du darauf? hab noch was in der Richtung gehört......aber cool wärs.


----------



## sorgiew (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

war schon in 20 min - muss mal schauen ob ich einen bericht dazu finde


----------



## ThomasL (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

@Stratos

Trüschen kannst du problemlos vom Ufer aus fangen, sogar im Sommer. Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich jeweils Oktober/November und Februar März gemacht. Ich war jetzt aber schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr am Zürichsee.


----------



## sorgiew (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

und von wo aus?



hab meine einzige trüsche bis jetzt von der kibag aus gefangen.

beim bürogebäude von terlinden habe ich es auch schon versucht leider ohne erfolg


----------



## ThomasL (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

@Sorgiew

Terlinden war früher mal gut, wie's heute ist weiss ich nicht, man sieht aber auch kaum mehr welche dort angeln, früher war der ganze Steg voll Angler, das ist aber mehr als 20 Jahre her. Beim Steg vom ehemaligen Hotel Ermitage (ist jetzt abgerissen und eine Baustelle dort) oder in Meilen links neben dem Fähranleger hab ich jeweils gut gefangen, aber wie gesagt, ist ein paar Jahre her. Die Mündung des Küsnachter Dorfbachs war jeweils auch gut.


----------



## sorgiew (9. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

einlauf des dorfbachs muss ich mir merken - den fähranleger habe ich auch schon als tipp bekommen.


richtig gut wärs halt wo es richtig tief runter geht


----------



## Laketrout (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

Wie Thomas gesagt hat, der Bacheinlauf in Küsnacht ist auch heute noch eine gute Stelle. Ebenfalls immer für eine (oder mehrere) Trüschen gut ist der Bacheinlauf des Aabaches bei Käpfnach.
Ich befische bei Plätze allerdings vom Boot aus. In Tiefen von 22-45 Metern fängt man die Trüschen auch bei Tag problemlos mit Pilker und Wurm.
Petri Heil


----------



## ThomasL (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

ich glaube, ich muss mal neue Schnur für meine Grundruten besorgen und es auch mal wieder auf Trüschen versuchen


----------



## Stratos (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

Na ja, also ich das letzte mal beim Terlinden-Gebäude angelte, waren locker 10 bis 15 Angler auf dem Steg. Alles mögliche gemischt: Auf Weissfisch, mit KöFi auf Egli, Hecht-Ansitzer, Spinnfischer...und und.

Haben auch alle gefangen, nur Hecht hab von niemandem fangen sehen....


Tja, aber Mr.Esox scheint mich eh zu meiden...#q

Was denkt Ihr so zu den Trüschen: Eher mit Wurm oder doch lieber mit Fischchen (oder Fetzen/Streifen)?


----------



## ThomasL (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

@Stratos

ich meinte im Herbst/Winter auf Trüschen, da war früher immer alles voll oder sogar zu voll, heute angelt kaum mehr einer auf Trüschen dort.

Du kannst beides nehmen, wenn du mit Fischchen angelst, einfach schnell anschlagen, sonst lassen sie es wieder los. Bei Würmern ist's egal, die schlucken sie einfach.


----------



## sorgiew (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

jetzt juckt es mich auch wieder mal so richtig auf trüschen das wär doch jetzt mal eine idee ein paar rauszukitzeln - mehr leute mehr fisch




einmal an einem abend für ein paar stunden anzusitzen na was meint ihr


----------



## sorgiew (10. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

welche entfernungen wären hier am besten?

soweit wie möglich raus oder?


----------



## ThomasL (11. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

@sorgiew

ja, ist eigentlich am besten, einfach so weit wie möglich rauswerfen


----------



## ErnyC (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

#hGrürzi miteinand :+)


ich bin neu in Zürich, und daher sehr unerfahren am Zürisee...


Patente werd ich schnellstmöglich beantragen.... aber, wie schaut es denn hier aus?

Würd sehr gerne mal gemeinsam mit Euch zum Spinnfischen gehen!

Und Trüschen kenn ich bisher auch leider nur aus dem Buch;O)


Würd mich freun wenn sich jemand meldet;+):vik:


viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## Züri-Bouncer (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln im Zürichsee*

Hey...Erny...bin jetzt seit 2 Jahren in der Schweiz und ich muss sagen...Es tuen sich ewige Fischgründe auf...Sihlsee Limmat Zürisee Greifensee Pfäffiker See...wenn du Lust hast melde dich doch mal...können ja mal am Platzspitz ne runde Spinnern...Lg Jens


----------

